# Java > Dveloppement Web en Java > Servlets/JSP >  Context-Root et URL relatives

## Rolf-IV

Bonjour/Bonsoir, 


dcidment, je ne rencontre que des problmes  la c**...
Mon problme est simple, tous les liens relatifs de mon application Web (serveur Glassfish, IDE Netbeans 6.1) pointe vers des ressources inexistantes...

La cause : lors de la transformation de l'URL relative en URL absolue, le context-root n'est pas inclus...

Ainsi, lorsque j'arrive sur la page d'accueil, je suis  l'URL suivante :

http://localhost:42012/web/PublicFro...action=welcome (/web est le context root)


Lorsque je clique sur un lien (vers le formulaire de login par exemple, soit <a href="/PublicFrontController?action=login">Login</a>), il me redirige ici :

http://localhost:42012/PublicFrontCo...r?action=login

au lieu de 

http://localhost:42012/web/PublicFro...r?action=login



Le mme problme apparat avec les URL des formulaires etc...
Pourtant, j'ai vrifi dans sun-web.xml, et le <context-root> est bien dfini  /web...

Savez-vous  quoi ce problme est d ???

Merci d'avance, je suis compltement perdu...  ::cry:: 
Rolf

----------


## c_nvy

Il faut ajouter le path du contexte devant le path de la servlet en utilisant request.getContextPath() :


```
<a href="<%=request.getContextPath()+"/PublicFrontController?action=login"%>">Login</a>
```

----------


## Rolf-IV

merci de votre rponse,

je ne l'avais pas prcis, mais malheureusement, je ne suis cens utiliser que les tags JSTL (core), et pas de scriptlets...


autrement, question (simple) : comment puis-je rcuprer l'objet request dans mes JSP ?

----------


## Rolf-IV

rsolu...

en fait, il suffisait d'enlever le "/" de dbut...
je pensais que c'est de cette faon qu'on appelait les servlets en fait (leur url-pattern), mais bon...

 dfaut de bien comprendre, a marche...

----------


## c_nvy

Avec la JSTL, tu peux utiliser le tag c:url :


```
<c:url var="url" value="/PublicFrontController?action=login">
```

et ensuite, utiliser la variable url dans le lien via une EL :


```
<a href="${url}">Login</a>
```

Ceci fonctionne en J2EE 1.4.

----------

